# Addy Should Kid Soon!! * New Thread!*



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay Addy followers, contractions have started! Whoo hoooo!!  They are about 10 minutes apart right now... 

I'll be updating this thread frequently and keep you all posted! 

Lets see those paint does!!! :wahoo::stars::leap:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cmon Addy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She just walked WAAAY out into the field and laid down. I never saw her have a contraction while she was down and she just got back up... She had several before she went down though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is soft talking now.... It just started raining and she was staying out in it by herself. I had to go get her and just put her in the barn.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see how many she has! She is huge!  Hoping you get a painted doe...or 2 or 3 :shades:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm watching .......


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay she is having lots of contractions now and pushed several times on the last few that she has had!!!!!! Can't wait! 

She stood back up and is looking around and talking really loud... she also has lots of discharge.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is back down and is pushing a lot!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Water bubble is already out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I see a foot!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Big babies grin here for ya


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww man...she stood back up again and it went back in....hurry up already Addy.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Come on Addy! You can do it! Show us those paint does!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Kid #1 is here and it is and all red buck....darn. You better give us a paint Addy!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Darn fingers and toes crossed hoping for a paint doe!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Paint doe paint doe paint doe come on Addy!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well nothing yet??? Lol I am sitting here waiting to see what she gives you!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Fingers crossed!! Tell her that noone wished for solid red or boys!! Lol!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Nubian_Mama said:


> Fingers crossed!! Tell her that noone wished for solid red or boys!! Lol!


Haha nope no one wished/wanted that!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

The suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry!  Nothing yet... still cleaning off the buck. 

PAINT DOE!!!! Please Addy please!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Haha nope no one wished/wanted that!


Lol! Nope! I believe we gave her specific instructions...paint and doe...come on Addy!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Paint doe, paint doe, paint and doe. Get on with it Addy!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Tracy... where are you...?? your goat is kidding without you!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

kid #2 is an all red doe.  Better than an all red buck! Not sure if she's done...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here comes number 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Solo? Thats it ??????


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww, red does are good! There's still hope for a paint doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

sarahmoffatt said:


> Solo? Thats it ??????


^ She's got three so far! We're not sure what 3 looks like yet though...  All we see is a foot!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

On the right track with the last being a doe!! Come on girl!! You can do it!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhhh come on Addy!!!!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> ^ She's got three so far! We're not sure what 3 looks like yet though...  All we see is a foot!


 I got confused because the site ses 9:00 but my phone ses 1:00 i thought you left us hanging! I cant wait to seee themmmm


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay 3 is here. Another red buck. He has a big white spot on his belly though so that's good.  I think she's done.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trips?! Crazy!! I thought 2 for sure! But you got a doe! Yay! Hope you keep her  I can't believe you sold cosmo's doe kid!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well poo! She will give her new owner a paint doe next year! Ughh thats usually how it goes!

Is everyone healthy and good??

Congrats on 3 babies! Can not wait to see pics! 

So what is your count so far for 2013? 

How many bucks? 
How many does?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm a nurse...and all of my coworkers laugh at me and tell me I am obsessed with goats...I deny it vehemently. I just realized I'm frantically pushing refresh on my browser to hear about SOMEBODY ELSE'S goats!!! Maybe I should stop denying it!! Congrats on the babes!!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh Tracy... where are you...?? your goat is kidding without you!!!


I'm back had to make dinner and do the dishes. So what are we up to now.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I'm back had to make dinner and do the dishes. So what are we up to now.


Two bucks and one doe!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yep, all are healthy and nursing! We had to rip the 1st bucks ears because they were folded up. That was sad.  Other than that, they are doing wonderful! Addy is such a terrific mom! 

Buck #1 will be our bottle kid. He weighs 7.7 and we named him Adventurous Quest. 

Doe also weighed 7.7 and we named her Adventurous Journey.  She is REALLY dark red. 

Buck #2 has a big white stripe on his belly. He came out on the red side so we first thought he was all red! Then my sister turned him over and said " hey wait, he's got a big white spot!". So we named him Exciting Discovery!  He weighed 8.4! 

Our kidding tally so far is 10 kids. 6 bucks and 4 does. 6 reds, 2 traditionals, 1 paint and one minimal paint. 

Hamilton Acres: not sure if we'll keep Journey or not.  We can only keep 2 or 3 this year... We sold Cosmo's doe because we already have a red doe from her!! We have too many REDS!!! 

Next up is Diamonds!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh and BTW, Addy's full name is Warrior's Adventure. Hence her kid's names!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YAYYY! Congrats so much! I did not even know there was another thread... I was still watching the old one! LOL, it was a lot faster this way.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats on Addy's kids Bs or Ds so long as every one is ok. Including the human moms.:shades:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! 

I just put them in birth announcements.  Everybody is doing great. I'm tired now, but doing fine. 

Another kidding with no issues! Yeah!!  Thank's God!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I LOVE that dark red! So pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yah, I do too! I'm so happy the darkest of the three is the doe.  She has darker spots on her body too so I look forward to watching her color appear more as she dries!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I look forward to pics as she dries.... LOL

Congrats! Enjoy them! I am STILL waiting for my doe to kid.... Tick tock tick tock


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh we are! We're out there every day for a looong time.  I love new kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with your doe! I hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I LOVE baby goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats  They are beautiful


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

